# Need help with temporary nails



## Mente (Dec 6, 2011)

I made a sliding wine box for My wedding in June, very similar to this one

I'll post pics of mine shortly.

My question is how to nail it shut during the ceremony so I can still open it in 5 years without wrecking it. I am seeing tapered dowels or pins, but don't think I have the capability for that. Never made anything like that. I don't know any other way and hoping the years of experience here could help me out.

Any alternatives or ways to make the tapered dowels and holes would be much appreciated.

Andrew


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

You can use dowels instead. Cut two grooves on each side of them like a nail so they can be removed. May have to make a wooden tool with two prongs (like a tapered wrench) to remove the dowels.


----------



## Mente (Dec 6, 2011)

Are you saying cut/sand the whole dowel into a nail shape with a big head? I like that idea.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

What about some decorative iron nails cut square nails put into snuggly drilled holes?


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Doesn't have to look like a nail persay. Just the concept. The dowel can have a "ring" around it (it can be cut on a table saw/band saw or router). So long as you can utilize a tool to pull it out. Or you can get a couple of









or these









and modify them.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Not sure if the images came through here is a link:


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

A duplex nail?
Ok, that was a joke.

EDIT: 
Tap the hole and use a dowel that has been threaded. Then make the dowel have an octagonal head it is glued into. BOOM!-a wooden bolt to hold your wine door shut.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

Never seen anything like that…is it a new "tradition" for weddings?

How about some type of decorative screw/bolt? No idea if such a thing exists…just a thought on having something removable.


----------



## BJODay (Jan 29, 2013)

I always called this a scaffolding nail. It is a double headed nail. It is used on construction sites for pieces that must be disassembled. They are not pretty.









BJ


----------



## cutmantom (Feb 2, 2010)

Use a s screw


----------

